# Komponente im FlowLayout nicht mittig sondern rechts. Wie?



## Dudo (18. Sep 2010)

Wie kann ich im FlowLayout eine Komponente ganz rechts setzen. Er setzt sie mir ja automatisch mittig.
Ich hab ein unsichtbares JLabel eingesetzt, habe aber Angst das es sich auf anderen PCs ändern kann.
Mein Code sieht folgender massen aus.
[JAVA=42]
FlowLayout flowLayout = new FlowLayout();
JPanel panel = new JPanel();
JButton button = new JButton();
panel.setLayout(flowLayout);
JLabel label = new JLabel();
label.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(387,10));
panel.add(button);
panel.add(label);
[/code]


----------



## eRaaaa (18. Sep 2010)

How to Use FlowLayout (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Laying Out Components Within a Container)


```
new FlowLayout(FlowLayout.RIGHT);
```


----------



## Extremefall (19. Sep 2010)

Erst selbst nachschauen. Die gleiche Frage gab es schon für Links.


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Sep 2010)

Extremefall hat gesagt.:


> Erst selbst nachschauen. Die gleiche Frage gab es schon für Links.



Falsch, dieser Thread hier ist älter! Und den anderen hatte er dann als erledigt markiert(wieso er den aber überhaupt erstellt hatte frage ich mich allerdings auch) und du hast trotzdem geantwortet, also eig. biste dann selbst schuld :bae:


----------



## AndyFFW (24. Dez 2012)

/* Wo kann man Posts löschen? */


----------

